# HS928 Tires



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

I just bought a used HS928, great shape except for the tires. Seems the PO has over-inflated them to the point they got stretched out, and then tried to compensate by installing tubes. Anything more than 5 PSI will blow the tires off the rims. The OEM tires are very pricey, anyone else had to replace theirs? Are the Carlisle Super Lug any good?

https://www.amazon.com/Carlisle-Super-Lawn-Garden-Tire/dp/B005O5VBYK/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_86_lp_tr_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=BHXN0QCJ6P8E8GE07HEG&dpID=41jYScwCa%252BL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Take a look at the Carlisle XTrac. They have quite a bit of meat, and it is a soft rubber.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

You may not need tires ?
Take the wheels off one at a time, remove the bolts that hold the two piece rim together. There is a reusable rubber gasket between the two halves. The tires have metal rings that hold the diameter of the bead, if the rings pop out of the groves(this happens when over inflated), the tire will come off of the rim. You have to put the rings back in the grooves... its easy to do... one on each side of tire. You don't need inner tubes if this was the problem, as long as there are no holes in tires. To check for anything piercing into tire, use a paper towel and slowly wipe in the inside of tire to see if it catches on anything. Never inflate to more than 8.5 psi... low pressure tires, they get better traction.
Those are well made tire/rim combos that people just don't understand... once you do, you'll love them.
Way better tire than the cheaper Carlisle.

Good luck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i was wondering about this also. i have a wheeled hs624. I don't need a tire but the dealer quoted $85 plus if I needed to replace.

was wondering if you could get a compatible tire and wheel from harbor freight or somewhere else?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Good morning orangeputeh,

Check with the folks at Palmetto tire in the Carolinas. They have all sorts of tires and wheels for almost anything.

you need to have: 
1. tire size 
a. tire type
b. pressure rating
c. load rating
2. Do I want tube or tubeless tires?
3. hub length 
4. hub bore diameter
5. location of set screw hole 

They were great people to work with when I needed wheels/tires and bearings for my towed motorized flail mower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> Good morning orangeputeh,
> 
> Check with the folks at Palmetto tire in the Carolinas. They have all sorts of tires and wheels for almost anything.
> 
> ...


danka, gracias, merci, thanks ......know the spelling is wrong.


----------



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

FLSTN said:


> You may not need tires ?
> Take the wheels off one at a time, remove the bolts that hold the two piece rim together. There is a reusable rubber gasket between the two halves. The tires have metal rings that hold the diameter of the bead, if the rings pop out of the groves(this happens when over inflated), the tire will come off of the rim. You have to put the rings back in the grooves... its easy to do... one on each side of tire. You don't need inner tubes if this was the problem, as long as there are no holes in tires. To check for anything piercing into tire, use a paper towel and slowly wipe in the inside of tire to see if it catches on anything. Never inflate to more than 8.5 psi... low pressure tires, they get better traction.
> Those are well made tire/rim combos that people just don't understand... once you do, you'll love them.
> Way better tire than the cheaper Carlisle.
> ...


FLSTN, you were right on the money. I thought the tires were stretched out, because the beads seemed very flimsy, but the metal rings on both came off the grooves. I removed the tubes, reinstalled the rings, added new valves, and they hold air just fine at about 8psi. But the tires seem very soft, making the whole snowblower a bit wobbly. Is that normal?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Snowblower tires are really soft on purpose, soft and supple is what allows for good traction in the cold. Instead of turning into rocks.

Glad you got the tire issue figured out.

I have noticed that the Xtracs provide phenomenal traction, better then the old snow hogs.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

FLSTN, you were right on the money. I thought the tires were stretched out, because the beads seemed very flimsy, but the metal rings on both came off the grooves. I removed the tubes, reinstalled the rings, added new valves, and they hold air just fine at about 8psi. But the tires seem very soft, making the whole snowblower a bit wobbly. Is that normal?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great job.

The tires are supposed to be soft, engineered that way to get more traction. Harder tires get less traction in snow. The machine will feel wobbly, that's normal, your just not used to it.
Use the machine this season a bit and let use know how it performs.

Awesome Japan engineering !


----------



## TVRPAUL (Feb 18, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> i was wondering about this also. i have a wheeled hs624. I don't need a tire but the dealer quoted $85 plus if I needed to replace.
> 
> was wondering if you could get a compatible tire and wheel from harbor freight or somewhere else?


I was told that TORO has the same size tire as the Honda 14x400x6


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TVRPAUL said:


> I was told that TORO has the same size tire as the Honda 14x400x6


thanks but this thread is over 3 years old......


----------



## TVRPAUL (Feb 18, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> thanks but this thread is over 3 years old......


LOL, sorry, now you know for next time


----------

